# Coilover sleeves for a 91 nissan stanza



## Ezekiel_Majors (Aug 2, 2012)

I need just a little bit of info if anyone has any to offer...

I have a 1991 nissan stanza and I can't seem to find any coilovers or coilover sleeves that are made 'specifically' for my car and I was wondering if there were other sizes for other cars that could fit mine?


----------

